# Marantz 6008 assistance please



## coley (Jan 7, 2014)

My daughter recently bought me this receiver to replace my 15 year old Pioneer unit. I have a few questions I need assistance with-here goes:
-speaker config is front left, center, front right, surround left, surround right, and sub
-hdmi in to video from cable box and out to tv from receiver through arc jack although tv is not equipped with the audio return channel
-Philips 52 hd tv has digital audio out via rca which I have connected with an rca to digital coax and connected to audio in on top back left of rreceiver panel
-combo dvd vhs player connected-video through coax cable to tv input on tv; left and right rca input to dvd audio in on back of receiver
Questions:
-can hear all speakers during audyssys test but when tv on nothing from surround speakers-is this because comcast is not broadcast in surround?
-I don't understand the amp assign-what should I use for this config?
-my old receiver had speaker outputs "b" which ran to a set of speakers in a sun room-can I do the same with this receiver?

Thanks in advance for all the help-much appreciated


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

coley said:


> My daughter recently bought me this receiver to replace my 15 year old Pioneer unit. I have a few questions I need assistance with-here goes:
> -speaker config is front left, center, front right, surround left, surround right, and sub
> -hdmi in to video from cable box and out to tv from receiver through arc jack although tv is not equipped with the audio return channel
> -Philips 52 hd tv has digital audio out via rca which I have connected with an rca to digital coax and connected to audio in on top back left of rreceiver panel
> ...


 Whether or not you get surround sound depends on the individual TV channel. Some are monaural, some are stereo, some have two channel audio with surround sound encoded in them, some are full 5.1 Dolby Digital surround sound, and some have only two channels of audio and transmit silent center and surround channels.

If you haven't already done so, you can try enabling Dolby ProLogic decoding in the receiver for the input connected to your Comcast set-top-box. That'll expand the audio for those stations which transmit two channel audio with surround sound encoded in them. Alternatively, you can enable "all channel stereo" in the receiver. It'll use the surround speakers but they'll have the same audio as the front spekers.



> -I don't understand the amp assign-what should I use for this config?


 That's intended for reallocating the receiver's amplifiers. E.g. when you want to drive speakers in another room as Zone 2 or if you want to bi-amp or use the A/B speaker configuration. See page 173 in the 6008's owner's manual.


> -my old receiver had speaker outputs "b" which ran to a set of speakers in a sun room-can I do the same with this receiver?


 Yes. You can use either Zone 2 (which can provide either the same or different audio and video to the other room, or the A/B speaker feature. Again, see page 173.



> Thanks in advance for all the help-much appreciated


I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Selden is correct but I just want to point out that if you are using the HDMI out from your cable box to the HDMI in on your receiver you do not need to have the audio out on your TV connected to the receiver. You may have to change a setting on your cable box so it will send the audio out via HDMI.

You should see "Dolby Digital" displayed on the Marantz when watching pretty much any HD cable program. 

Btw some TV's digital audio out only supports stereo.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, 

1) Run an HDMI cable from your cable box to your AVR
2) Run a Digital cable from your DVD/VHS player to your AVR
3) Run an HDMI cable from your AVR to your TV

Minimum hassle, lets you use the AVR to switch between components.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

coley said:


> My daughter recently bought me this receiver to replace my 15 year old Pioneer unit. I have a few questions I need assistance with-here goes:
> -speaker config is front left, center, front right, surround left, surround right, and sub
> -hdmi in to video from cable box and out to tv from receiver through arc jack although tv is not equipped with the audio return channel
> -Philips 52 hd tv has digital audio out via rca which I have connected with an rca to digital coax and connected to audio in on top back left of rreceiver panel
> ...


For channels that aren't broadcast in surround sound, try the MULTI CHANNEL STEREO mode...

Amp assign is for switching SURROUND BACK SPEAKERs to ZONE 2 speakers... ZONE 2 would be the B speakers you mentioned ... ZONE 2 can drive multiple rooms if you add a MULTI ROOM SPEAKER SELECTOR


----------

